
Why Europe! (yeurope blog) - pageman
http://log.yeurope.net/
======
davidw
Ugh... I don't see anything original. I don't like "blogs" that just link to
random stuff the author likes.

~~~
danw
It's not a 'blog' but a tumblr. Tumblr makes it easy to repost links, quotes,
videos, etc

------
sharpshoot
note all these articles came from news.yc

~~~
yaacovtp
You beat me to it! I don't know what goes on in Europe with investing in
startups, but if you're not an accredited investor doesn't that cause problems
with future rounds of financing? Somewhere I remember reading that this guy is
getting his seed investing money from a conference he's throwing.

